# HAARP- not working as it should



## mikef (Apr 24, 2020)

Well, It seems to generate a white noise sounds. If I touch a lig or two on the stopm switch, OR if I drop the voltage on the bench power, I get some arcade sounds.  Bypass is working also Looked over the installed parts.what say ye? Thanks


----------



## Nostradoomus (Apr 24, 2020)

Give your board a good brush down with a toothbrush and isopropyl alcohol. It looks like there could be some bridges but that could also just be glare from flux.

You’re definitely adding too much solder to some of those pads (ie the 1p8t switch), they should be a nice Hershey’s kiss shape. Also if you don’t have anything protecting the back of your pots from grounding out against the board that could be an issue as well.


----------



## mikef (Apr 26, 2020)

Thanks. I need a finer tip on the ol Weller. Scrubbed off w/ ipro.91% I will get the signal/tracer out and see if I have a bad component or cold soldier point. Thanks!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Apr 26, 2020)

Can you take a few more pics now that it’s clean?


----------



## mikef (Apr 27, 2020)

here it is.


----------



## mstrat (Apr 27, 2020)

> I get some arcade sounds



Musical arcade sounds, or loud noise (like pixelated, bit crushing sounds)? And if the latter, is it oscillating/pulsing?

I'm experiencing the latter with a different FV-1 build. If it's the same, problem I'll post back if/when I figure out the problem. And I'd be interested to hear what you learn.


----------



## mikef (Apr 28, 2020)

The white noise is audible at 9volts. Its' not like an overtly louds sound, more like background digital hiss.  The 9 volts is from a bench power supply that is adjustable,via a pot on  the unit. IF I roll the voltage down,say 9v to 5v, there is an audible signal of arpregiated notes. I have adjusted the pots on the circuit  and you can hear the unit (as far as I can tell)doing what is "supposed" to do. If you roll down past 5 volts, it stops. If you roll the voltage from 5v back to the 9v, it ceases to make the arpregiated sound.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Apr 28, 2020)

What voltage are you getting on pin 13 of the FV-1?


----------



## mstrat (Apr 28, 2020)

> The white noise is audible at 9volts. Its' not like an overtly louds sound, more like background digital hiss.


Ok, definitely different than what I'm seeing.


----------



## zgrav (Apr 28, 2020)

have you tried the board with a different power supply to see if the noise levels change?
is the board otherwise working OK with the programs and controls?


----------



## mikef (Apr 29, 2020)

zgrav said:


> have you tried the board with a different power supply to see if the noise levels change?
> is the board otherwise working OK with the programs and controls?


Same.9v bat. or bench power. However, I can not adjust the voltage on the 9v, like the bench power and invoke the arpregiated tones.


----------



## mikef (Apr 29, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> What voltage are you getting on pin 13 of the FV-1?


3.26v


----------



## zgrav (Apr 29, 2020)

the title on the thread is "HAARP - not working as it should"

I do not know if your pedal is not working at all, or if it is working but has a noise problem.

Are you only getting these noises instead of being able to hear the audio signal with the effects from the FV-1?

Or does the pedal seem to work OK with the modes and controls, except that you also get the noise?


----------



## mikef (Apr 29, 2020)

Not a noise problem. The only way I can hear the arp sounds is if i sweep the voltage control knob fro 9 to 5 volts, wherein it stops. The volume on the bench guitar amp is maxed out, as it is hard to hear in the 1st place. Because the amp is cranked on the clean channel. the signal to noise ratio seems a bit high, much like the slight noisiness in an old analouge peal, i suppose


----------



## zgrav (Apr 29, 2020)

That description is much better.  Saying a pedal is "not working as it should" makes it seem like you might be getting the noise on top of the sounds that should be coming through the box. 

You should put together an audio probe and trace the audio path to see where it is stopping.


----------



## mikef (May 9, 2020)

OK !. SOLVED....... Got the signal tracer out and it was a Bad TL702 IC. Popped a new one in and vallah, fired right up!


----------

